# Please help identify beutiful new plants!



## miss_vinny (Aug 6, 2006)

I feel like I won the aquatic plant lottery today because I found a very lovely person in my community looking to thin out her aquarium and sell some of her plants for next to nothing! 

Anyway, while I can identify the Java Ferns and Java Moss, I'm having trouble identifying three of the other plants. I'm sorry about the poor photo quality and cloudy water (it's a new set-up and no matter how many times you pre-rinse Tahitian Moon sand, it still seems to cloud up the water for a few days)! Thanks in advance for any help...

Here are the pics:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The reddish stem plant is _Rotala rotundifolia_.

The green one with the oval leaves is _Hygrophila polysperma_.

In the first picture is what looks like an _Echinodorus bleheri_ (I understand the species name may have been changed slightly but that should do for now).

The green stem in front of the driftwood is a _Ludwigia_, maybe _L. repens_.

All except the sword are in our Plant Finder resource.


----------



## miss_vinny (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the very helpful IDs, it's much appreciated!! I'll be heading to the plant finder next to read all about the requirements for each of these plants...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The second picture is blurred, but I think that the stem plant at the surface is Hydrocotyle leucocephala.


----------



## miss_vinny (Aug 6, 2006)

*Aha!*

I think you're bang on with the Hydrocotyle leucocephala ID. I went to the plant encyclopedia section of the website and the picture looks exactly like the plant I've got.

Thanks and great identification job with an admitedly very blurry photo!!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

miss_vinny said:


> I think you're bang on with the Hydrocotyle leucocephala ID. I went to the plant encyclopedia section of the website and the picture looks exactly like the plant I've got.
> 
> Thanks and great identification job with an admitedly very blurry photo!!


I dunno about it being hydro. dosen't seem to have enough roots from the leaves goin up the stem. 
Hydro will have a root structure at every leaf. One that tall would be a mess with roots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think Paul is right; that's what it looks like to me too.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Ack!! the 2nd pic. Srry i was looking at the one in the 1st pic infront of the drift wood. Yeah the one in the 2nd does look to have the roots that a hydro should. tho the leaf structure is a little too ruffly. but that might be a deficency issue.


----------

